# GoPro mounts for 35mm bars



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I modified a DX/Ebay 31.8mm mount to 35mm today for a forum user. Seems there are few choices out there for 35mm bars. It came out pretty nice, and fit great on my 35mm test bar. I've ordered some of these mounts and will modify them when they come in in a week or so. PM if you have an interest in them.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

DX package arrived so I now have a small supply of these ready to ship. PM or see my e-mail address at the website linked in my sig if you have an interest in them.


----------



## jim (Jan 27, 2004)

Vancbiker said:


> DX package arrived so I now have a small supply of these ready to ship. PM or see my e-mail address at the website linked in my sig if you have an interest in them.


Hello there - do you have any of these left for sale?

Dropped you a Private Message. Thanks!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Yes, still have these available.

PM replied to...


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I'm done with these mounts. Too much trouble getting decent stuff from China. Last batch I received had 75% of them needing rework to fit a GoPro properly and had to scrap a couple due to bad threads. I have one left. After it is gone, I'll be making a 35mm version of these..

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/new-gopro-mounts-1002310.html?highlight=


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

New version of the 35mm GoPro mount is in production. PM or e-mail from website in my sig line for info.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> Vancbiker said:
> 
> 
> > New version of the 35mm GoPro mount is in production.
> ...


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

This came in the mail today and I thought it required a couple of pictures!
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I think you're right, it deserves a couple pics.

Did you notice it is a bit thinner than the 31.8 and 25.4 mounts you have? Some of the feedback on the smaller mounts was that users felt they were a bit too thick, in the area that encircles the bars. I made this size thinner to address that. When tightened on my test bar, I was still satisfied with the fit and clamp strength. What's your take?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Vancbiker said:


> I think you're right, it deserves a couple pics.
> 
> Did you notice it is a bit thinner than the 31.8 and 25.4 mounts you have? Some of the feedback on the smaller mounts was that users felt they were a bit too thick, in the area that encircles the bars. I made this size thinner to address that. When tightened on my test bar, I was still satisfied with the fit and clamp strength. What's your take?


The thinner one is fine but personally I like the old style better.
Mole


----------

